# Soggy christmas puddings



## skippets (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi

I have made up a big mix of a cheat christmas pudding ( fruit, flour, eggs, butter, sugar, treacle ) that I have baked in one big batch, I wanted it soft enough so that I could mold them into mini puddings when cooled, but I have overdone the butter a bit and the mix I have after cooking is a tad too wet, texture wise it would be nice to have a bit more of the crumbly and less of the gooey.

sooo has anyone got any ideas about how too extract some moisture from the mix, harden it up.

Bakery isnt really my thing, but I am guessing maybe leaving it out, adding breadcrumbs maybe? its hard really because the moisture is fat rather then liquid so I am not really sure how to get rid of it!

any suggestions are very welcome!


----------



## skippets (Dec 16, 2010)

and by liquid I mean water! bad usage of the word "liquid" sorry!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been making Christmas puddings for nigh on thirty years - and I've never had soggy puds!  However, I use the traditional method of steaming and then after cooking 'feeding' in the weeks leading up to Christmas.

Perhaps you could put the smaller, individual servings in a low oven to 'dry' out?


----------



## skippets (Dec 16, 2010)

Thats not a bad Idea, I think I will try that on a little test batch maybe 10 hours at 75 will do the job !

Other wise I am thinking about chilling to make it more stable and then topping with a brandy whipped cream and pretending it was planned to come out this way! Not sure how the party will react to cold pudding though 

Serves me right really for trying to cheat really!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've just 'fed' mine - and the Christmas cakes. I've got to gift wrap a number of both items - and I still have to ice and decorate 8 Christmas cakes!

Good luck with your pudding plans. 

A thought:  I often add crumbled left-over Christmas pud to vanilla icecream and then refreeze.  Perhaps you could make a Christmas Pud bombe?!


----------



## skippets (Dec 16, 2010)

Its for an event I am catering for last minute, I have decided on chilling them to give them a better hold and having them cold with some whipped brandy cream on top! should get away with it that way

Thanks for all your help


----------

